# Help needed by some one with a lathe !!



## Dusty (8 Sep 2013)

Evening all , 
I am currently making a few pieces and need some help from someone with a lathe to produce a few items from 30 / 32mm stainless stock . The easiest way to describe would be a half sphere with a parallel tail , similar to a mushroom . 

At first i need 5 but may need more . I am based in south somerset so would be easier if some one were local but can supply drawings and electronic payment to suit if not local . 

If interested please get in touch via pm 

Kind regards Sam


----------



## flh801978 (10 Sep 2013)

I can do them if you don't find anyone local
Ian


----------

